# freebsd 7.1 network desktop+laptop



## xnl96 (Mar 29, 2009)

I have a pc with 2 nic(re0-with conexions to the internet,rl0-conection with laptop) I have compiled the kernel with the 
	
	



```
options IPFIREWALL, IPDRIVERT, IPFIREWALL_DEFAULT_TO_ACCEPT& IPFIREWALL_VERBOSE
```
 , in the /etc/rc.conf i've add 
	
	



```
getway_enable="YES" , firewall_enable="YES" , firewall_type="YES" , natd_enable="YES" , natd_interface="re0" , natd_flags="-f /etc/natd.conf"
```
 and the /etc/natd.conf 
	
	



```
redirect_port tcp 172.16.0.2:80 80
```
 What I do wrong becouse the internet do not go to the laptop ? What I must to do?


----------



## ApoC (Mar 29, 2009)

Try this:
getway_enable="YES"
firewall_enable="YES"
firewall_type="OPEN"
natd_enable="YES"
natd_interface="re0"
natd_flags="-dynamic -m"


----------



## SirDice (Mar 30, 2009)

ApoC said:
			
		

> getway_enable="YES"


It's gateway_enable


----------



## xnl96 (Mar 30, 2009)

thanks for your patience , yes I change the natd_flags="-f natd.conf"  with natd_flags="-dynamic -m" , thanks a lot


----------

